# How deep should my playsand cap be?



## RudeDogg1 (20 Nov 2010)

Ive put down a 1.5cm layer of tropica and im capping it with argos play sand how deep should i put it? Now when I used a substrate calculator it said i need 40kg well ive put in 30 and it looks loads its about 4 - 5 cm up front and abit deeper at the back. Is this to deep?


----------



## RudeDogg1 (21 Nov 2010)

Anyone? Please


----------



## Mirf (21 Nov 2010)

I'm no expert in any way, shape or form. However I was having this conversation with the green machine a couple of weeks back and they advised 3-4 cm at the front and a few cm deeper towards the back, so what you currently have sounds about right.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (21 Nov 2010)

Cheers dude


----------



## Mirf (21 Nov 2010)

Dudette


----------



## RudeDogg1 (21 Nov 2010)

Oops sorry maid


----------



## Mirf (21 Nov 2010)

Forgiven sire.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (21 Nov 2010)

Lol


----------

